
Political Correctness Killer for Social Media - Propopulo
http://www.speerty.com
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
It looks like this is a "safe space" for people with rude opinions about a
bunch of things including probably the concept of safe spaces.

~~~
x3n0ph3n3
Is a rude opinion necessarily incorrect? I understand the need to engage
civilly, but there are probably uncomfortable truths that others find rude.

~~~
splitrocket
Then you should be willing to suffer the consequences of truth telling. It's a
fairly common pattern in history.

~~~
philwelch
The entire point of having a relatively free society is to reduce those
consequences so that people can freely search for the truth without fearing
for their livelihoods, reputations, or lives. We make a lot more progress now
that the Church doesn't haul people in for saying the earth revolves around
the sun, and now that people don't get blacklisted from their careers for
being suspected of communist sympathies. Just because heliocentrism and
communism aren't taboo anymore doesn't mean we've figured everything out and
can abandon these principles.

~~~
zem
none of those opinions would be labelled "politically correct"; the term is a
dog-whistle for people who want to express opinions like "what if women are
simply less capable than men?" or "black people would get a lot further if
they'd just clean up their act and behave like civilised folk". google for
"politically incorrect but" if you are disinclined to take my word for it.

~~~
philwelch
Yeah, those are examples of opinions that are politically incorrect today, but
so are more sophisticated and plausible opinions, like "genetics may be
expressed in behavioral ways that predict criminality", "the distribution of
cognitive and personality traits differs between sexes and races", "Islamic
immigrants to Europe are disproportionately responsible for cases of sexual
assault", "some women falsely accuse men of rape", or even "it's not realistic
to expect people to coexist in society together when they hold entirely
different social mores and norms". You may agree or disagree with any of these
statements, but the notion of political correctness is that we are not even
allowed to discuss whether or not these propositions are factually correct,
because they are already politically incorrect.

But the real risk of political correctness isn't just the possibility that
some politically incorrect proposition turns out to be true. It's that reality
is always more complicated than we think it is. Two opposing propositions
might be true in different contexts. For instance, the NBA slam dunk
competition was this weekend; I don't think it's a stretch to say that in that
particular context, women are, in fact, less capable than men. What if that's
true about things other than dunking basketballs? We're not even comfortable
contemplating that notion. That discomfort is a bias on our picture of the
world.

------
ld00d
Hard to believe that this 1) is possible, 2) made it through FB's approval
process, and 3) is legit.

------
Propopulo
This is great! I love all of the opinions! Thanks so much for your feedback.
I'll try you answer all the comments when I have time, I'm on the road right
now. Yes, this is legit. We're in beta. Still very rough around the edges.
Obviously there's room on this site for abuse, but it's meant to address a
larger social issue. Voices and opinions on the periphery of society have been
scorned in such a way that no one ever talks about them anymore. This is an
opportunity to have educational, yet progressive discussion. At the same time,
all character bias is removed and your friends won't view your comments as
coming from a particular race, background, nationality, or the like. Users
have an opportunity to evaluate comments for their logic and core tenets, not
the messenger. Please keep the feedback coming, good, bad, or indifferent.
Thanks everyone.

------
krapp
So this is basically sockpuppets as a service?

------
bracewel
Dope watermarks.

------
Bud
BTW: address is in Ohio, phone area code is in Silicon Valley.

------
patmcguire
"Defy political corrextness"

~~~
patmcguire
And all the photos still have the stock stuff on them... this is more likely
to be a weird phishing operation or a honeypot than an actual product

------
Bud
"Political correctness" is a phrase used by assholes who haven't figured out
what free speech is. They think it means they can say whatever they like,
without fear of repercussions or consequences. And they get very offended and
hurt when they find out that isn't so.

~~~
philwelch
Social taboos against unpopular opinions may not rise to the level of
criminalization, but that doesn't mean they are all perfectly acceptable. The
Hollywood blacklist wasn't a government action nor was it a violation of free
speech in the legal sense, but that didn't make it a good or even an
acceptable thing. Actually, we consider it a great scandal when screenwriters
are blacklisted from their livelihood for expressing sympathies with Stalin,
but we don't bat an eye when a tech executive is hounded out of his job
because he backed the wrong California proposition a few years ago and refuses
to comment on the issue today. One of these is called "McCarthyism" and the
other is called "political correctness", and it's hard for me to see a world
where one is okay and the other is not, unless of course we live in a world
where denying legal marriage to same sex couples is worse than Stalinism.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The Hollywood blacklist wasn't a government action nor was it a violation of
> free speech in the legal sense, but that didn't make it a good or even an
> acceptable thing.

Well, yeah, it was an combination in restraint of trade. Which is whole
different category of wrong than a free speech violation.

~~~
philwelch
So we agree that hounding people out of their livelihoods over their expressed
opinions is wrong, then.

~~~
dragonwriter
Not sure how you inferred any comment on that subject from my simply pointing
out that the Hollywood blacklist was a combination in restraint of trade.

Which, incidentally, the complaints about Eich were not.

